

Wonga to write off debts of £220m for 330,000 customers - century19
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/oct/02/wonga-writes-off-customer-debt

======
century19
I assume this is because the regulator decided they couldn't make 330k people
bankrupt. Its insane that they have been able to run this business for so long
with so many "customers" at 5,853% APR. That's 5 thousand !!!

